# my mother has no photos of me from my childhood



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

my mother has no photos of me from my childhood. it makes me sad. no baby photos, no little girl photos. i also don't have any toys from childhood. nothing. i have memories of playing with toys but i don't have them in my hands. i also have memories of giving away toys but i don't think they ever existed. i just remember in my childhood going to my grandmother's apartment and playing with stray cats. nothing. nothing else. i never had toys. i never hand friends. my mother would keep me in isolation and fear my whole life and would torture me.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm terrified of my mother. she scares me. there's something scary about her. she acts very cold towards me. she doesn't want to celebrate anything and she won't find me a job and she won't tell me anything. she's scary.


----------



## seizedbydivine (Jan 27, 2017)

Well, I'd ask "why is it HER job to find you a job?"

I mean... I have to find myself a job.

I have one and I don't demand anyone find me one.

It would be GREAT if someone would do that for me but I don't demand it.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i can't remember my mother from my childhood or any nice memories. i'm so sad. there's nothing. and i think there won't be a happy ending.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

im so sorry to hear this. you sound like a sweet girl. i just hope the you manage to find a good therapist and experience some love and attachment from the therapeutic alliance. go on, make sure you get the help - its good that you make these threads to get stuff off your chest but i don't like to hear somebody in this much pain.


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

babybowrain said:


> my mother has no photos of me from my childhood. it makes me sad. no baby photos, no little girl photos. i also don't have any toys from childhood. nothing. i have memories of playing with toys but i don't have them in my hands. i also have memories of giving away toys but i don't think they ever existed. i just remember in my childhood going to my grandmother's apartment and playing with stray cats. nothing. nothing else. i never had toys. i never hand friends. my mother would keep me in isolation and fear my whole life and would torture me.


I'm sorry babe :'( Fuck her. I hope you're safer now.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I hate her so much. She is a creepy. There's clearly something wrong with her. She uses basic necessities as a reward. If I don't behave well, she won't let me touch the food. She won't let me go out of my house. I don't even know if she's really my mother or not. And worst of all...when she gives me food...it's like...potatoes. Potatoes as a reward. She is a criminal through and through. And she stole my documents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

Note: I've merged your recent threads on this topic babybowrain.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm not demending anything of her...but usually parents find work for their children.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

forgetting the job thing for a second, i really think you need to get a professional in on this immediately. this is getting crazy.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm terrified of my mother. she scares me. she used to molest me when i was little and force feed me. she is a scary person. i don't like her.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

You need to talk to someone about these things :sad:


----------

